# Cape San Blas area flounder - bowfish?



## StikR (Jun 26, 2010)

Never been, but w are heading down there next week.  Is it worth taking my bowfishing rig (16' Duracraft) to try some flounder in the bay?


----------



## d-a (Jun 26, 2010)

StikR said:


> Never been, but w are heading down there next week.  Is it worth taking my bowfishing rig (16' Duracraft) to try some flounder in the bay?



Do you fish as well? The bay is crystal clear and perfect for gigging. Ive caught flounder in the bay, but never targeted them. We catch a lot of trout and reds in the bay.

d-a


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 26, 2010)

take the boat, leave the bow and get a three pronged gig.

at night you can pretty much ride up on top of them and gig away...


----------



## StikR (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info.  Have you ever been in a boat with a bow and a gig?  The bow is way more efficicient at sticking flounder or anything else than a gig....IMO  

Is the 16' Jon big enough for the bay, or will I get beat to death in it?  Does the water ever get flat?  At night maybe?


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 26, 2010)

StikR said:


> Thanks for all of the info.  Have you ever been in a boat with a bow and a gig?  The bow is way more efficicient at sticking flounder or anything else than a gig....IMO
> 
> Is the 16' Jon big enough for the bay, or will I get beat to death in it?  Does the water ever get flat?  At night maybe?



Most of the locals who do it all summer year in and year out will tell you gigging is the best method. As far as the bow being more efficient not sure about that...as you are reeling in one flounder I could stick 2-3 more before you get your rig set back up.

The 16 foot jon should be fine...lots of time even during the day the water is like glass. You have to watch out for a late storm rolling in from the Gulf but lots of times it is fairly calm at night.


----------



## snake bite (Jun 26, 2010)

*cape san blas*

Hey, I am heading down there next sat for a week and I am taking my boat.  I dont do any flounder giging but I plan on catching a mess of trout and reds.  Where are ya'll staying down there?  Maby I will see ya out there.  Good luck!


----------



## StikR (Jun 27, 2010)

Swamprat said:


> Most of the locals who do it all summer year in and year out will tell you gigging is the best method. As far as the bow being more efficient not sure about that...as you are reeling in one flounder I could stick 2-3 more before you get your rig set back up.
> 
> The 16 foot jon should be fine...lots of time even during the day the water is like glass. You have to watch out for a late storm rolling in from the Gulf but lots of times it is fairly calm at night.



Thanks for the info on the water.  As for the bow vs gig...sounds like a contest in the making.  If the water is clear and calm like you guys say, I can't wait to sick 5000 watts of halogen light and 3 bows on the flounder 

I'll try to remember to report back with pics


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 27, 2010)

For flounder, the gig will be the ticket...but you will have tons of shots at stingrays so take the bow. We just got back from there and it is a bowhunters heaven. Oh and throw a zara spook at daylight for trout. You will kill them.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 27, 2010)

StikR said:


> Thanks for the info on the water.  As for the bow vs gig...sounds like a contest in the making.  If the water is clear and calm like you guys say, I can't wait to sick 5000 watts of halogen light and 3 bows on the flounder
> 
> I'll try to remember to report back with pics



Who's going to pole the boat? You only need one 60watt      12v bulb . 5000w is a little excessive IMO. We aim for the head, keeps the meat clean. With that being said I do plan to shoot one w a bow on video just to see the outcome at a later date. This is a clip from a video we are working on now...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f08CHKvsePg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f08CHKvsePg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 27, 2010)

StikR said:


> Thanks for the info on the water.  As for the bow vs gig...sounds like a contest in the making.  If the water is clear and calm like you guys say, I can't wait to sick 5000 watts of halogen light and 3 bows on the flounder
> 
> I'll try to remember to report back with pics



Take a gig too just in case. I gurantee you the gig is better, especially if you want to get some sheepshead and mullet with the flounder.


----------



## StikR (Jun 28, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Who's going to pole the boat? You only need one 60watt      12v bulb . 5000w is a little excessive IMO. We aim for the head, keeps the meat clean. With that being said I do plan to shoot one w a bow on video just to see the outcome at a later date. This is a clip from a video we are working on now...
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f08CHKvsePg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f08CHKvsePg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




The 5hp yamaha driven from the front platform will pole the boat.  I'm going to try  flounder gigging, bowfishing style....light up the night, cover a bunch of water, and shoot often.  I shoot a recurve with no sights.  My buddies just got back from the Daytona beach area doing this and shot about 40 fish in 5 hours.  We'll see


----------



## florida boy (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont think you can ever have TOO MUCH light . We use both bow and gig and if you can shoot the bow well use it . The only problem I have seen with the bow is if you hit oyster bars it tears up tips and the mud is a pain if it goes to deep . We usally drift down current quietly so we dont spook anything or miss much . Some nights they are motor shy . It is an awesome fight to shoot a ray half as big as the hood of a car with the bow if you have a detachable float . Make sure you have a strong gaff ! Give us a report when you get back . Good luck !


----------



## bslatton (Jun 29, 2010)

here is a pic of my 6yo son in my wifes kayak.  you can see how clear the water is and how calm it is too.  if it was rough out there i wouldnt have let him paddle that far off shore.  this was on the st josephs state park side in the bay.  we did the primitive camping there for 6 days on the beach.


----------

